# Steamed Jewels



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

*MONUMENT, Colo. (CBS4)* – An Aurora man is upset with an Arby’s restaurant and has filed a lawsuit after he said he was badly burned by the store’s urinal.
The incident allegedly happened two years ago at the Arby’s in Monument, but the man just filed the bizarre lawsuit against the restaurant.
Kenneth Dejoie claims his genitals were badly burned while using this urinal inside the store’s men’s room.
The five-page lawsuit was filed in El Paso County District Court on May 25. The lawsuit claims that Dejoie was “utilizing the urinal in the men’s restroom when it caused a jet of steam to shoot forth from the urinal and burn his genitals.”
Dejoie claims he reported the incident to an employee who, according to the lawsuit claimed “we have that bathroom problem again,” and “this happens when the sink in the kitchen is running.”
Dejoie’s lawyers told CBS4 he’s trying to settle the case with Arby’s outside of court and couldn’t comment further.
The lawsuit claims Dejoie is seeking damages for financial losses and as a result of his injuries not being able to have sex with his wife.
The store manager hadn’t heard about the lawsuit. A spokesperson for the company issued a statement saying, “We want to reassure our customers that we are committed to providing quality food in a safe and healthy environment. Since this matter is in litigation we’ve been advised by our attorney that we are unable to discuss.”
Dejoie’s lawyer did not specify exactly how much they’re hoping to settle for or why it took two years for them to file the suit.

http://denver.cbslocal.com/2012/06/08/man-claims-his-genitals-were-burned-by-urinal-in-arbys/


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not entirely sure at the validity of the claim, but can say I have been on a job where a large hydronic system was used, and when a check valve failed, hot near boiling water was back fed to the main restrooms underneath of the mechanical room. 

Was testing one of the toilets for poor operation and the sloan valve got really, really hot. How it didn't break the toilet or urinal is beyond me. When I investigated the problem I found a check valve feeding a large storage tank had failed and the water lines to the bathroom were intermittently being fed with hot water from the heating system. That had to be a minimum of 140 degree water, but more likely 160 plus. :blink:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Indie said:


> Not entirely sure at the validity of the claim, but can say I have been on a job where a large hydronic system was used, and when a check valve failed, hot near boiling water was back fed to the main restrooms underneath of the mechanical room.
> 
> Was testing one of the toilets for poor operation and the sloan valve got really, really hot. How it didn't break the toilet or urinal is beyond me. When I investigated the problem I found a check valve feeding a large storage tank had failed and the water lines to the bathroom were intermittently being fed with hot water from the heating system. That had to be a minimum of 140 degree water, but more likely 160 plus. :blink:


Sounds like you might be a good plaintiffs witness...LOL!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Indie said:


> Not entirely sure at the validity of the claim, but can say I have been on a job where a large hydronic system was used, and when a check valve failed, hot near boiling water was back fed to the main restrooms underneath of the mechanical room.
> 
> Was testing one of the toilets for poor operation and the sloan valve got really, really hot. How it didn't break the toilet or urinal is beyond me. When I investigated the problem I found a check valve feeding a large storage tank had failed and the water lines to the bathroom were intermittently being fed with hot water from the heating system. That had to be a minimum of 140 degree water, but more likely 160 plus. :blink:


Throw a RPZ style check in and that should solve that issue from ever happening again.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> Throw a RPZ style check in and that should solve that issue from ever happening again.



I passed on making the repair. Did not want to be responsible for the system. Had them call the original installer. Commercial heating is not my thing.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Indie said:


> I passed on making the repair. Did not want to be responsible for the system. Had them call the original installer. Commercial heating is not my thing.


Around here the heating guys tie onto the backflow preventer. That is the last fitting the plumber is responsible for, but most don't fool with it unless it is new construction.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> Around here the heating guys tie onto the backflow preventer. That is the last fitting the plumber is responsible for, but most don't fool with it unless it is new construction.



Its much more a free for all here. The original installer is a large outfit that covers all mechanical. I was not interested in taking on what is their responsibility. 

Light commercial service pushes my boundaries.


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I have done many restaraunts and up here the health department requires 180 degree water for washing dishes unless they use a stanitizer. And I have seen it many times where they leave the dish washer spray hose faucet on and a check valve failed causing the hot water to back feed into the cold creating a condition like the one in the article.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I seen something similliar happen. When I was in my last year apprentice ship. We had a crazy house. That we had just about completly re done years back. Get a call of steam coming from the drinking fountain in the lunch room. Turns out the check valve failed and the drinking fountain was hooked to the kitchen wash lines. It was a mess. Had to un sweat like 80 feet of L copper up in the air.

They fired the maintenance guy


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I have done many restaraunts and up here the health department requires 180 degree water for washing dishes unless they use a stanitizer. And I have seen it many times where they leave the dish washer spray hose faucet on and a check valve failed causing the hot water to back feed into the cold creating a condition like the one in the article.


Can happen anywhere. Had a house just yesterday, with a 1/2" swing check, on a hot water recirc pipe, at water heaters, that was installed on the vertical. Check just sat there, with flap open, due to gravity.

Someone had come in a few yrs back, & sold this customer, on installing a, 2nd check valve on the cold supply to these water heaters, along with an expansion tank, that they did not need.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I have done many restaraunts and up here the health department requires 180 degree water for washing dishes unless they use a stanitizer. And I have seen it many times where they leave the dish washer spray hose faucet on and a check valve failed causing the hot water to back feed into the cold creating a condition like the one in the article.


I know there is some dishwasher detergents for commercial applications. That will not work properly unless the water temp is 150+


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

cross connection! :blink:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

pilot light said:


> cross connection! :blink:


Yep...the elusive arch nemesis of service plumbers everywhere


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Indie said:


> Not entirely sure at the validity of the claim, but can say I have been on a job where a large hydronic system was used, and when a check valve failed, hot near boiling water was back fed to the main restrooms underneath of the mechanical room.
> 
> Was testing one of the toilets for poor operation and the sloan valve got really, really hot. How it didn't break the toilet or urinal is beyond me. When I investigated the problem I found a check valve feeding a large storage tank had failed and the water lines to the bathroom were intermittently being fed with hot water from the heating system. That had to be a minimum of 140 degree water, but more likely 160 plus. :blink:


That was a contamination hazard and should of been dealt with imediately.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> That was a contamination hazard and should of been dealt with imediately.



That was what was advised. I'm not equipped to take on such a project, and did not want the possibility of responsibility. Pretty sure I made sure I worded it as such.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Indie said:


> Not entirely sure at the validity of the claim, but can say I have been on a job where a large hydronic system was used, and when a check valve failed, hot near boiling water was back fed to the main restrooms underneath of the mechanical room.
> 
> Was testing one of the toilets for poor operation and the sloan valve got really, really hot. How it didn't break the toilet or urinal is beyond me. When I investigated the problem I found a check valve feeding a large storage tank had failed and the water lines to the bathroom were intermittently being fed with hot water from the heating system. That had to be a minimum of 140 degree water, but more likely 160 plus. :blink:


Check valve is crazy... gotta have an RPZ on the make up water.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Airgap said:


> Check valve is crazy... gotta have an RPZ on the make up water.


On smaller systems I use a Watts 9d....it is kayak here but I don't think it is considered an RPZ.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Can't recall Indiana code but in OH you better put an RPZ or an airgap on makeup water or any other possible contamination hazard!

How big a make-up line was it? Most boiler make ups even on bigger boilers around here are 1" or less, usually just 1/2" for smaller commercial units. I know there are bigger ones out there but not usually until you get to a very large building.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Not sure who you were speaking to but a watts 9D utilizes a atmospheric relief in between two checks. I wouldn't really call it an RPZ.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> Not sure who you were speaking to but a watts 9D utilizes a atmospheric relief in between two checks. I wouldn't really call it an RPZ.


According to his post, he was talking about code in Ohio. 

It would also be code in VA. Not that a 9D wouldn't be sufficient.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Airgap said:


> According to his post, he was talking about code in Ohio.
> 
> It would also be code in VA. Not that a 9D wouldn't be sufficient.


Missed it, thanks.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

RPZ's are standard for make-up water around here. I've never used one of these:










I like the price, though. Looks like it would work :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

gettinit said:


> lmao


. . . .


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Not sure who you were speaking to but a watts 9D utilizes a atmospheric relief in between two checks. I wouldn't really call it an RPZ.



The 9D is not testable so how do you know it is working ?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> RPZ's are standard for make-up water around here. I've never used one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try using that in Dallas or Ft Worth. I have seen these at one place we do service at I asked the maintenance guy why they were using those and he told me the FDA inspector specifically requested it on their garbage disposal . Go figure.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I was thinking that they were testable with those clear plastic cylinders where you filled it with water and it had to hold....I will check on this later.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

No test cocks...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

You're supposed to take the checks out to test.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> You're supposed to take the checks out to test.


If it is not testable while installed it is not proper backflow protection


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

playme1979 said:


> If it is not testable while installed it is not proper backflow protection


I will not argue that this is the end all be all, because it isn't true. It is however approved for certain applications here and I would assume other areas as well. I will double check to see if the checks are in fact testable.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

*For now...*

Read page 1a and the top of page 2a.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> On smaller systems I use a Watts 9d....it is kayak here but I don't think it is considered an RPZ.


 9D is not testable!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Its a arbys resturant so there is probably a couple backflows on the system.DCVA on the main RPBA on boiler if there is one. Rp on the pop dispenser and coffee maker. If the water is that hot i would look at the mixing valve and an actual cross connection between hot and cold!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> 9D is not testable!


I was misinformed then. It is still legal here. I guess it will be RPZ's from here on out.:thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I was misinformed then. It is still legal here. I guess it will be RPZ's from here on out.:thumbup:


 The Watts 009 is all I use! test Conbraco Rpbas once in a while!:thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Wilkens is common around here. The parts and valves are cheaper as well.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Backflow testing is big business too. AWWA is a great site and was adopted by the BCWWA. Protect the potable water supply!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Wilkens is common around here. The parts and valves are cheaper as well.


 Have tested Wilkens but the 009 is so much better. They usually survive a repair and retest!:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Backflow testing is big business too. AWWA is a great site and was adopted by the BCWWA. Protect the potable water supply!


Its starting to hit it big around here. Cities that did not have an ordinance are making commercial businesses install them with a deadline or they are going to shut them down.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Its starting to hit it big around here. Cities that did not have an ordinance are making commercial businesses install them with a deadline or they are going to shut them down.


If there is a state license where you are at get it. the money is too easy to pass up . As for the 9d if its allowed where you are at use it . Its a cheaper option and you can't compete with other companies if you are offering a rpz and they are offering a 9d. They work fine its just they are not testable and by that definition here in Texas it would not be considered a proper backflow device.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

playme1979 said:


> If there is a state license where you are at get it. the money is too easy to pass up . As for the 9d if its allowed where you are at use it . Its a cheaper option and you can't compete with other companies if you are offering a rpz and they are offering a 9d. They work fine its just they are not testable and by that definition here in Texas it would not be considered a proper backflow device.


I have one but I have not put in the time to properly advertise for it. Some of my commercial buildings use their fire sprinkler guys as a one stop shop. I don't want any part of the fire sprinkler backflow's. Some cities used to do it themselves as part of their paid services. I believe Winston Salem was one of them.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

9D is testable, you just gotta put in all the test cocks, which obviously aint worth it. Just saying.

http://www.backflow-supply.com/backflowcd/pdffiles/watts/is-9d.pdf


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> 9D is testable, you just gotta put in all the test cocks, which obviously aint worth it. Just saying.
> 
> http://www.backflow-supply.com/backflowcd/pdffiles/watts/is-9d.pdf


I'm not sure that would fly here in Texas, IIRC all the test cocks have to be on the device itself and the ball valves must be manufacturer specific.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I'm not sure that would fly here in Texas, IIRC all the test cocks have to be on the device itself and the ball valves must be manufacturer specific.


Yea, it would not even be economical either, but just wanted to show it. I never knew this either until an inspector told me, a while back. By the time you buy & install all that crap, you may as well use an RPZ, or PVB.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Yea, it would not even be economical either, but just wanted to show it. I never knew this either until an inspector told me, a while back. By the time you buy & install all that crap, you may as well use an RPZ, or PVB.


Watts standards are not up to par with the USC standards . USC sets the standards for testing backflow devices.


----------

